# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή Budgie

## Klaus

Καλησπέρα σας. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής. Στις ταίστρες πόσο μίγμα σπόρων να βάζω? Να τις ψιλογεμίζω η να βάζω 1-2 κουταλίες στη καθεμία και να τις ανανεώνω μέρα ππαραμέρα? Θα παρατρώει αν είναι γεμάτες?

----------


## Esmi

Γενικά δοκίμασε να βάζεις μία το πολύ δύο κουταλιές της σούπας τη μέρα! Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα το φάει όλο αυτό που έχει μέσα η ταΐστρα! Θα το δεις και συ.. στο τέλος της μέρας πάρε την ταΐστρα και φύσηξε λιγάκι για να φύγουν τα φλουδάκια από τα σπασμένα σποράκια και να δεις τι έχει μείνει και συνεπώς να υπολογίσεις τι έχει φάει... δεν πιστεύω ότι θα φάει όλο το φαΐ (όσο και να του βάλεις δηλαδή) σε μία μέρα!

----------


## Klaus

Ναι συμφωνώ απλά δε θέλω να παρατρώει όλο αν το φάει θα σκάσει  :Happy0062:

----------


## Esmi

Βάλε μια κουταλιά της σούπας και βλέπεις τότε!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Klaus

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια

----------


## stam72

Καλησπέρα, μην φοβάσαι όση ποσότητα και να βάλεις τα πουλάκια θα φάνε μέχρι να χορτάσουν δεν υπάρχει κύνδινοσ παραφένε ή να σκάσουν....Καλό είναι αρχικά να βάζεις λίγο παραπάνω και αναλόγως πόσο τρώνε να προσαρμόσεις την ποσότητα ώστε να φτάνει για 2 μέρες και να την ανανεώνεις. Πρόσεχε να βλέπεις την ποσότητα της τροφής στην ταίστρα μην βλέπεις τα φλούδια που αφήνουν...Μην ξεχνάς αλλαγή νερού καθημερινά και φρούτα και λαχανικά.

----------


## Klaus

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ. Για την ωρα τρώει σπόρους πίνει παίζει και άρχισε να κελαηδά. Δεν δείχνει ακόμα να ψήνεται για φρούτα λαχανικά τρώει ελάχιστα και δε δείχνει να συμπαθεί τη μπανιέρα. Ισως για αυτά χρειάζεται λίγο χρόνο ακόμα.

----------


## komo

Σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί αρκετός χρόνος και υπομονή. Το δικό μου αρσενικό ξεκίνησε να τρώει μετά από κάνα 6μήνο δειλά δειλά και μόνο όταν μπήκε και το θηλυκό στο κλουβί (που έτρωγε τα πάντα) άρχισε να πέφτει με τα μούτρα σε ότι και αν βάζουμε.
Νομίζω τα λαχανικά τα συνηθίζουν πιο εύκολα (τρελαίνονται για μαρούλι-γλυστρίδα)

Όσο για την μπανιέρα δεν κάνω λόγο, μόνο για να πιουν νερό πάνε...  :Happy:

----------


## Klaus

ααα ΟΚ κατάλαβα είναι ατακτούλια. Ευχαριστώ να μην ανησυχώ τότε.

----------


## Klaus

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν για το μπατζάκι μου έχει σημασία  αν αλλάξω τη διατροφή του απο μίγμα σπόρων σε πελετς ή όχι? Είναι κάποιο από τα 2 καλύτερο?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στα πολύ μικρά είδη πτηνών είναι λίγο αμφιλεγόμενα τα πελλετ. Καλύτερα να κάνεις κάποιο συνδυασμό αν θέλεις και πάντα να συνοδεύεται από λαχανικάκια.

----------


## Klaus

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Klaus

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ένα μπάτζι μπορεί να τρώει ξηρούς καρπούς? π.χ. καρύδια ή αμύγδαλα? Και αν ναι τα θρυμματίζω ή όπως είναι και τσιμπάει? Και πόσο συχνά?

----------


## Esmi

Ναι αμα τα θρυμματίσεις φυσικά και μπορείς να δωσεις! Απλά δεν κάνει να δίνουμε σε μεγάλη ποσότητα για να μην τρώνε πολύ!

----------


## Klaus

Ας πούμε 1 αμύγδαλο ή ένα καρύδι κάθε 3-4 μέρες θρυματισμένο είναι καλά?

----------


## Esmi

Ναι ναι φυσικά! Απλά πρόσεχε να είναι ανάλατα  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Klaus

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------

